# Starting Tivo Project - recommended hacks?



## CTB6 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi all. I've decided to embark on some Tivo adventures. My SD-DVR120 is suffering from the pixelation problem, so my plan is to buy a second unit to play with - try the U49 cap fix, etc. Since I'll have a second unit to play with, I'm thinking of hacking the unit to enable the USB ports, etc.

I've been out of touch on this for a long time. What hacks would you guys recommend? I'm really just looking for the ability to use the USB ports on my network, for the purposes of extracting programs from the Tivo to my computer. I expect to need to buy a new hard drive for whatever unit ends up being my primary, and I'd like to maximize my storage capacity on that as well. My current unit is unhacked and has a 279-hour capacity.

Also, I may use this as an opportunity to get an HD unit since I may get a new TV in the future. Can these same hacks be applied to the HR10-250? Thanks for your suggestions!


----------

